# Raw - Lymph Nodes



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Is there any concern with feeding lymph nodes from an animal healthy enough to be slaughtered for human consumption? 

The only thing I can find is a USDA study finding Salmonella in beef lymph nodes. 0.38% - 3.86% of 1140 tested lymph nodes contained salmonella.

http://www.ars.usda.gov/research/publications/publications.htm?seq_no_115=222903

Is this a concern?:


> Three (all from cows/bulls) of the 18 Salmonella-positive lymph node samples contained multidrug-resistant Salmonella.


Any handling suggestions? I picked up organ meat yesterday (lungs) and there was a rather large lymph node on each. I got it quite fresh (still warm!) and had it frozen within 2 hours.


----------



## Michael Wise (Sep 14, 2008)

Only thing that comes to mind would be BSE.

There are no documented cases of it or CWD being spread to canids. Cats, yes.

Personally, if they were healthy cattle, I would be fine feeding them to my dog.


----------

